# Loss of puppy coat



## kiharris (Apr 8, 2015)

Russell has been shedding like crazy lately. I am guessing it is a combination of losing his baby fur and also getting ready for his winter coat. Right now he has very short fur except for a spot starting on the back of his neck down to about his shoulders and then again around his tail and down his back legs. This is coming in very dark! He has started some nice feathering on his tail and legs as well. I am assuming that these spots of longer hair may be his adult coat coming in. Is it normal for their fur to be very short during the puppy/adult transition? I'm worried if it doesn't grow quickly he'll be pretty darn chilly in a few weeks! How long does it normally take for their adult fur to come in?


----------



## mwbgtb (Aug 3, 2015)

My baby boy (Thor) went thru the same thing at 4 months and now 5 weeks latter, his adult hair is all in.


----------



## kiharris (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you! I do see the beginning of a new coat. I can't wait to see how handsome he's going to be!!


----------

